
China may not be detaining millions of Uyghurs (2019) - jessaustin
https://thegrayzone.com/2019/12/21/china-detaining-millions-uyghurs-problems-claims-us-ngo-researcher/
======
JMTQp8lwXL
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwBaL-5o1oc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwBaL-5o1oc)

The response from China's ambassador to the UK isn't quite a convincing
explanation to me. Not even his verbal, but also non-verbal communication.
There is no reasonable explanation for the footage being shown.

~~~
jessaustin
Yeah, he seems about as trustworthy as Mike Pompeo. The government in China,
like governments elsewhere, might well be doing terrible things to millions of
people. If that were true, it would be good to have actual evidence of that,
rather than the hot garbage described in TFA or, frankly, an anonymously
posted video that appears to show a few hundred men shackled at a train
station. I can't even tell whether those men are Asian, let alone Uighur as
Guardian confidently assures us. It isn't clear, for instance, why the texts
on the uniforms of both the "prisoners" and the "guards" use Latin rather than
Chinese characters.

~~~
greenyoda
> "it would be good to have actual evidence of that"

The following Wikipedia articles seem to cite many references on what's
happening to the Uyghurs:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xinjiang_re-
education_camps](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xinjiang_re-education_camps)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uyghur_genocide](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uyghur_genocide)

~~~
jessaustin
The name "Zenz" appears sixteen times at that link. No thanks!

~~~
yorwba
Maybe the Xinjiang United Front's "26 signs of illegal religious activity" are
more convincing? Even if you can't read Chinese, they have some nice meme
images about evil Muslims:
[http://xjtzb.gov.cn/2017-06/19/c_1121167392.htm](http://xjtzb.gov.cn/2017-06/19/c_1121167392.htm)

